# Mythical humaniods...



## rotsuchi1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've searched and searched... And I admit I'm lost. Does anyone know of any mythical beings that look human - not anything like vampires, werewolves, zombies, witches, wizards, elfs, or fairies.... (because these are taken and writen about to much)
Something fresh....


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 8, 2013)

Try this website

Mythic humanoids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## moderan (Feb 8, 2013)

If you want it really fresh, read the list, see what's been done, and then make one up yourself.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 8, 2013)

I find it refreshing when someone uses a mythical human/being/creature from another culture and doesn't try to change it. So many people pluck things from mythos (myself included) and distort them to fit, sometimes it's just nice to see the legend appearing unchanged.


----------



## moderan (Feb 8, 2013)

Noxicity said:


> I find it refreshing when someone uses a mythical human/being/creature from another culture and doesn't try to change it. So many people pluck things from mythos (myself included) and distort them to fit, sometimes it's just nice to see the legend appearing unchanged.


While I agree entirely, I find it even more refreshing when someone uses that as a jumping-off point and creates something that breaks the template and becomes its own being. Or expands the template according to the parameters.
Larry Niven's ghouls are an excellent example. He explains why they work according to ecological niche (in his Ringworld society of variegated parahumans) and doesn't detract from their scariness or essential function.
Merge that with Lovecraft's, substitute hyaena for dog-with-hooves, read up on hyaena society, bang. New ghouls that don't "sparkle". It just takes some thought, and attention to the original, to give the "legend" more power, instead of less.
But there are plenty of tribal myths that are as yet unexplored, from all over the world. Fortean Times is another good source of such. And books of regional folktales. Think whippoorwills.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 8, 2013)

Indeed, I spent copious amounts of time clicking through wikipedia, following mythical bread crumb trails. I found new names for things I was alreay developing, abilities of creatures that the modern version weren't given, and many a jumping point to create something new entirely


----------



## rotsuchi1 (Dec 14, 2014)

thank you all so much. sorry i have been gone so long i didnt see your replies


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Rot

Think about this:

When I was at university I was good friends with a man who had been blind from birth. Because of this he had absolutely no sense of colour. Describing anything by its colour meant nothing to him.

If you think about this, you may be able to generalize this to other senses that other human beings might have that mean nothing to you: for which you have no experience. Ignore beings with super senses of smell or hearing because these are senses we can all relate to. And things like X-ray vision have been done to boredom through the years.

But just as my friend could talk to me about a 'sense' I had he did not have, maybe you could sit down with some mythical humanoid friends and talk about senses they have you do not have. Give it a go and see if you can come up with anything.

Good question. Good luck.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 16, 2014)

dolphinlee said:


> Try this website
> 
> Mythic humanoids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I searched online incessantly for resources on original, mythical creatures and have never found a suitable source. Thank you!


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Dec 19, 2014)

I like to use the following two websites for ideas of beings and creatures. They provide a brief description of the creatures and the culture they are from.
http://mythicalarchive.com/ http://www.mythical-creatures-and-beasts.com/
Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------

